# Do any cable co carry HDNET and HDENT Movies?



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Do any of the cable company's carry HDNET and HDNET movies? 

I know that INHD 1&2 are on cable only so I was wondering does anybody get all four of them?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I believe Time Warner carries HDNet and HDNet Movies in at least a few markets. Not sure of any others.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

In Wichita Falls, TX TWC carries INHD1&2, HDNET/Movies, ESPN-HD, TNT-HD, DHDT, and Fox Sports SW HD...

Cable companies definitely carry HDNET/Movies. But, of course it does not do you any good if your local cable company does not carry them. As usual you have to compare the local cable company to DBS and make your decision as to what is best for your needs...


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Comcast in the Chicago area doesn't have HDNet or HD Movies. They do have local ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, PBS, and WB in HD as well as Discovery HD Theater, ESPN-HD, 2 pay per view HD channels plus HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, and Starz in HD.

I don't understand why satellite doesn't have Cinemax-HD or Starz-HD yet--only HBO and Showtime.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I think Cox and one other (Comcast?) don't carry HDNet. It's only the best channels available on HD,(IMO) by far


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Bright House in Birmingham, AL carries HD Net & HD Net Movies.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Adelphia carries HDNet and HDNet Movies in their HD package.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Some Charter systems have HDNet and HDNet Movies.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

```
Network   Dish   Direct                                      Cable                       Cable
Channel  Network   TV    Voom  Comcast   COX  Adelphia  TWC  Vision   Charter  Mediacom   One
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ESPN-HD     X      X      X       X       X       X      X     X         X         X       X
ESPN2-HD           .                              .
DiscoveryHD X      X      X       X       X       X      X               X         X
UniversalHD               X               X                    X                   X
TNT-HD      X             X                              X                                 X
HDNet       X      X                              X      X               X         X
HDNetMovies X      X                              X      X               X         X
INHD                              X       X       X      X     X
INHD2                             X       X       X      X        
-
Premium Movie Channels [size=1]*[/size]
-
HBO-HD(E)   X      X      X       X       X       X      X     X         X         X       X
HBO-HD(W)                 X       x
SHO-HD(E)   X      X      X       X       X       X      X     X         X         X       X
SHO-HD(W)                 X       x
CMax-HD(E)                X       X       X       X            X         X
CMax-HD(W)                X       
StrZ-HD(E)                X       X       X       X                      X         X
StrZ-HD(W)                X               X
TMC-HD                    X                                    X                   X       X
Encore-HD                 X
-
etc..
-
CBS-HD      X      X
NBC-HD             X
FOX-HD             X
ABC-HD             X
-
PPV-HD      X      X                                           X
HDEvents           X                                   
Playboy-HD                X
NFL-HD             X      X       X               X
NFL:ST-HD          X
-
Regional Sports Networks

Network   Dish   Direct                                      Cable                       Cable
Channel  Network   TV    Voom  Comcast   COX  Adelphia  TWC  Vision   Charter  Mediacom   One
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CSN-HD                            X       X  
YES-HD
NESN-HD                                           X
MSG-HD                                                         X
FSNY-HD                                                        X
FSN-HD                                                   X
FSNFL-HD                  X
Turner
Padres-HD                                 X
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------       
-
Voom Exclusives
-
HDNews                    X
HD Cinema10 (10x)         X
Monsters HD               X
Equator HD                X
Rush HD                   X
Rave HD                   X
Ultra HD                  X 
Auction HD                X
Gallery HD                X
MOOV HD                   X
Animania HD               X
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[size=1]* Cable Companies will carry their respective Time Zone Feeds of Networks.[/size]
```


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

My cable co. (Insight) is not on the list above, but DOES carry both HD nets on all of their systems that have the HD package.

Also, many of the TW systems seem to carry BOTH the HD nets AND the IN HD nets.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Many thanks to *Cyclone* who labored long and hard to produce the excellent chart above.

:goodjob:


----------

